# [kernel] noyau > 3.4 => boot impossible, root introuvable

## chris972

Bonjour,

Toujours dans mes mises à jour, ici, c'est purement un problème de noyau (à priori).

Je tourne sur cette machine avec un gentoo-sources-3.4.6 (vieux). Car à chaque fois que j'ai voulu mettre à jour avec un 3.5, 3.6, et maintenant 3.7, je me retrouve avec un problème de boot qui ne trouve pas mon root (=/dev/sda5 dans grub).

J'ai vu des solutions passant par un initrd, mais j'avoue que ça ne me plait pas, donc même pas testé.

Il faut savoir que je passe d'une config d'un noyau au suivant par un make oldconfig. Et je n'ai rien noté comme nouvelle option qui puisse avoir un rapport, mais manifestement, je me trompe.

Je ne vais pas encore embarrasser ce post de multiples infos plus ou moins inutiles, mais si ça vous parle, je pourrai évidemment compléter.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Ton problème n'est pas lié au noyau, mais à udev.

Lis tes elogs, il y a quelques informations à ce sujet  :Wink: 

----------

## chris972

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Ton problème n'est pas lié au noyau, mais à udev.
> 
> Lis tes elogs, il y a quelques informations à ce sujet 

 

Pas possible d'avoir des logs à ce moment là. On est en toute debut de session de boot. Avant le lancement des services, ou tout au moins, avant celui de log.

De plus, si ce n'était lié qu'à udev, j'aurais aussi le problème avec mon ancien noyau.

Je te trouve bien sur de toi en me répondant ça, sans aucun argumentaire.

Rien qu'avec ta réponse, je suis convaincu que ce sujet va encore partir en live, comme à chaque fois que c'est toi qui répond à une de mes demandes. Ça devient lassant cette façon de faire que tu as. Si tu pouvais carrément éviter mes posts, ça m'arrangerait.

----------

## xaviermiller

Il y a très certainement eu des messages à l'issue de ton update, avant de rebooter. Il faut lire ces messages (les elogs dont je parle), sinon tu te retrouves dans des situations comme maintenant.

Pourquoi ai-je répondu de la sorte ? Car tu n'es pas le premier à avoir ces problèmes récemment. Apparemment, la version de udev nécessitant un initramfs si /usr est séparé est passé en stable.

Et en tant que modérateur, je te demande de modérer ton langage agressif face aux membres du forums qui veulent t'aider (donc moi en l'occurence).

Merci d'en tenir compte.

----------

## nox23

Car dit par mon collègue tu as une option à rajouter lors de la config de ton noyau.

Comme je suis gentil   :Wink:   je te donne l'option  CONFIG_DEVTMPFS   :Laughing: 

----------

## chris972

 *nox23 wrote:*   

> Car dit par mon collègue tu as une option à rajouter lors de la config de ton noyau.
> 
> Comme je suis gentil    je te donne l'option  CONFIG_DEVTMPFS  

 

Car comme dit à ton collègue, vous êtes à côté de la plaque, parce que sous vos grand airs, vous ne prenez pas le temps de lire les posts en croyant toujours avoir affaire à des débutants.

Si j'avais ce manque dans mon noyau, même mon noyau 3.4.9 ne booterait pas avec le udev actuel. Réfléchissez un peu, et mieux encore, ignorez mes posts totalement. Je n'ai pas besoin de vos airs suffisants et de vos conseils tirés de faq. Et moi aussi je suis gentil.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon vent !

----------

## aCOSwt

 *chris972 wrote:*   

> vous ne prenez pas le temps de lire les posts en croyant toujours avoir affaire à des débutants.

 

 :Confused:  Ben si, je les lis et c'est là que cela me chiffonne.

Il me semble bien que l'on dit : "avoir affaire avec des débutants" ou "avoir à faire à des débutants"

Mais en aucun cas "avoir affaire à des débutants"

----------

## chris972

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *chris972 wrote:*   vous ne prenez pas le temps de lire les posts en croyant toujours avoir affaire à des débutants. 
> 
>  Ben si, je les lis et c'est là que cela me chiffonne.
> 
> Il me semble bien que l'on dit : "avoir affaire avec des débutants" ou "avoir à faire à des débutants"
> ...

 

Du grand art ! Déjà je vais mieux dormir, mais en plus, je vais booter deux fois plus vite avec ton commentaire.

Ah mais au fait, c'est pas contraire à la netiquette ce que tu viens de faire ? Oops, tu t'en tapes probablement. Bref, tu peux aussi passer sur mes posts sans lire ni répondre, je t'autorise.

----------

## xaviermiller

Sujet clos, pour stopper tout débat haineux et stérile.

----------

